# Does anyone else have problems signing in..



## yenrod (21 May 2008)

I do...


----------



## Shaun (21 May 2008)

Can you define the problem?

I'll then take a look on the VB support forums to see if we can sort it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## yenrod (21 May 2008)

Admin said:


> Can you define the problem?
> 
> I'll then take a look on the VB support forums to see if we can sort it.
> 
> ...



Basically, upon getting the page on *ie* i log-on then it resets to blank fields so do it again, and again and again...

Finally; it logs in' - it also does it too if I want to post a thread AND reply to a thread too ! - anywhere on the forum


----------



## Shaun (21 May 2008)

Can you confirm if you're ticking "Remember Me?" when you login?

If not, it could be that your login cookie is timing out - so you're effectively _not_ logged-in when you try to reply / post.

Or ... having re-read your reply, are you saying that you _try_ to log-in, but the username field resets and you have to make multiple attempts at logging-in before it finally _takes_?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## domtyler (21 May 2008)

Could be the Cycle Chat virus again?


----------



## Shaun (21 May 2008)

The other thing to note is that the login cookies are domain specific, so if you login at www.cyclechat.co.uk your cookie won't work for www.cycle-cafe.net


----------

